# Coding Position needed Rochester, NY



## gwoodruff (Jan 21, 2010)

*Medical Coding in Rochester NY*

I would like to express my sincere interest in a medical coding position in Rochester, NY. I have current experience in utilization management and emergency department coding and provider training. I would like to be considered for a position that will utilize my certification and open opportunities to excel in the Medical Coding profession. Below is my resume for review. Thank you for your attention and consideraton.

Gayle A. Woodruff MCP, CPC-A           
gwoodruff@rochester.rr.com

RECENT EXPERIENCE
Utilization Management Outpatient Coding - Payer
Dell Perot Systems â€“ Contract Coder at  MVP Healthcare Insurance Company, Rochester New York - Feb 11, 2010 to Present
• Analyzed provider charts for accurate detailed review to determine compliant coding  and accurate use of modifiers for the processing and payment of outpatient and surgical claims 
• Reviewed medical necessity claims for reconsideration or denial.
• Consulted with medical director thru written correspondence and verbal   discussion  regarding highly complex coding determinations
• Proficient in HIPAA compliance regulations and CPT coding guidelines
• Proficient in the use of Amisys, Service Matrix, Max MC, Medent,  CMI, Meditech and Microsoft Office Suite
Emergency Department Outpatient Coder - Physicians
Delphi Healthcare PLLC, Rochester, NY 
• Highly organized, detail-oriented, and adept at the administrative, analytical, and technical tasks necessary for accurate coding
• Analyzing of provider charts for accurate, compliant coding to the highest leveling 
• Queried providers regarding incomplete and/or inaccurate documentation with a timely response
• Successfully implemented monthly provider education on coding compliant requirements and consistency in chart documentation
• Accurate coding practices using CPT, ICD-9, Medicare, NCCI and AAPC websites 
Medical Billing Specialist
Rochester Rehabilitation Center, Inc. Rochester, NY
• Successful in electronic claim processing
• Experienced in Medicare Part A and B, Commercial Insurance,  
• Experienced in working with highly confidential and high level security documents
• Excellent and efficient computer skills, written and verbal communication

EDUCATION
Bryant and Stratton College          Certified Professional Coder - A                Comptia			      Microsoft Certified Professional XP
Finger Lakes Community College       A.A.S. Business Administration
• Phi Theta Kappa Honors, 3.66 GPA	

PROFESSIONAL ASSOCIATIONS
• Member Flower City Professional Coders since 2007


----------

